
Ask HN: As a dev lead where do you go for advice feedback? - imrank1
Dev&#x2F;team lead&#x2F;managers where do you go for advice on how to effectively lead? Any forums or sites you visit frequently?
======
amorphid
I joined [http://www.platohq.com](http://www.platohq.com) a few months ago.
It's been awesome for me.

------
ryanchants
Podcasts:

Developer Tea

Developer on Fire

Soft Skills Engineering

Newsletter:

softwareleadweekly.com

Relevant SO posts, and I always fallback on the basic skills taught to me as
an NCO in the Marine Corps

~~~
marktangotango
How’s that working out for you? I don’t imagine most devs respond well to
being called devil dogs for example! I jest but being a former nco myself
(army) I don’t see how it really applies. Maybe commincating clearly and
making intent and desired outcome clear, maybe.

------
romanhn
[http://randsinrepose.com/welcome-to-rands-leadership-
slack/](http://randsinrepose.com/welcome-to-rands-leadership-slack/)

